# How to I colour separate complex multi colour designs in photoshop?



## Simonique (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm looking for a tutorial or someone who can take me through the process of simulated spot colour separation in photoshop for complex/photographic images.
I've heard of plugins such as QuikSeps and Fast Films etc but I really can't afford to shell out the money to purchase at the moment and I also think that being able to do it manually would allow for greater control.
I've found a few tutorials using the magic wand tool on vector/flat colour images but the images I'm wanting to print are far too complicated for these processes. I have cmyk inks but I prefer the results of spot colour and also need to be able to print on black.
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Watch [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u4aai8jjl4[/media]


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Simonique said:


> I've found a few tutorials using the magic wand tool on vector/flat colour images but the images I'm wanting to print are far too complicated for these processes.


The more complex a design is, the more challenging it will be to separate. The link Dave posted will be a great start for you, watch it and get a feel for the tools hes using and what hes doing. There's many more techniques and ways to do it but that video does a good job of getting you started.

You may also want to look into Index separations, that maybe an even better option depending on the design.


----------



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

<snip> The link Dave posted.... <snip>

What link? 

I've looked for a link on 2 computers. There are 2 links in Dave's sigline, but I don't see anything in those. 

Stan


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmmmm...the link was there when I posted, try this one
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u4aai8jjl4[/media]


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

strange, i saw the video when you first posted as well.

good to hear you want to take control of your seps, that is the main issue i have with automated seps, they look like they were automated.

depending on the designs you're doing, you may want to look at Index separations as well.
INDEX SEPARATIONS- PRINTING ADVANTAGES.
FAQ -=> Screenprinting
Index Separations Tutorial


----------



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhhh.... There it is. Thanks! (I had already seen this tutorial, but who knew?!?)

I often see these separation tutorials (and art requests) for more colors than I can print. I have a Hopkins 6-4 manual, and many jobs it just isn't enough colors. That, and I seem to suffer from "The Grass Is Greener On The Other Side Of The Fence" disease. If I had a 8 color, all heads down, then I'd want 10 colors. Then I'd want an Auto. Then I'd want a Belt.

On the other hand, you can do quite a bit with 6 plates for *Index Separations* (Screenprint Separator Plugin) on light shirts. Sometimes on darks too, but less so. 

I'm a newbie to separating for discharge but have been doing some experimenting with Matsui, just on simple spot colors. I've also been reading some threads on discharge and want to try Index Discharge Separations, but all my index work to date, has been at 186 *T*pi on 230 mesh. (TPI as in _Thingys_ Per Inch. I'm so confused by all that ppi, lpi, dpi stuff. Tom Pitman tried to clarify it a while back, but I must be drain bamaged...) I don't think I can push waterbase or discharge through 230 mesh consistently on my manual. Squeegee pressure and speed seem to vary the results more than with plastisol so far.

Oops. I don't want to hijack this thread.

Back to separations. Maybe this will help the thread starter. This technique is what I use mostly. The video is 25 minutes long, (yikes!) but it has really helped me:
Spot Color Separations In Photoshop on Vimeo 

I would have loved to have known how to do this right when I started. I often follow the techniques in the above video, and then turn each LAYER black, then I output them to Inkjet media for my positives with Ghostscript/Ghostview to an Epson 3000. Dots usually hold, down to about 55 or 60 LPI. I seldom use finer than 53 LPI. 

In the separations department, I barely know enough to be dangerous. I've been a daily printer just a little over 2 years and have lots to learn. 

I'm anxious to step up my game.

Stan


----------

